# unique coaching plan?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Looking for a coach to provide a macro plan for my preparing to ride the FC 508 (508 miles, 35k' climbing) on a fixed gear next October. I commute 3 days per week, extending it to about 32 miles in the mornings and 13 miles home, and get in one long ride on Sundays (5 - 8 hours typically). Looking for how to best optimize this available time and routine between now and next October. Not looking for ongoing coaching, but more of a one time macro plan. Any ideas for a coach and what I should expect to pay? Thanks. Feel free to PM, too.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

mmm, tempting...


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I sent you a pm with a recommendation of someone who can help. Read the first line...


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Looking for a coach to provide a macro plan for my preparing to ride the FC 508 (508 miles, 35k' climbing) on a fixed gear next October. I commute 3 days per week, extending it to about 32 miles in the mornings and 13 miles home, and get in one long ride on Sundays (5 - 8 hours typically). Looking for how to best optimize this available time and routine between now and next October. Not looking for ongoing coaching, but more of a one time macro plan. Any ideas for a coach and what I should expect to pay? Thanks. Feel free to PM, too.


See here for my custom plans:
Custom Training Plans


----------

